# No support from Sir Vape



## LeonRSA

I bought a mod from Sir Vape during December. It started acting up 3 weeks later, and I was told to return it for diagnosis. Upon inquiry a week after they received the mod, I was told that it was being checked out by the tech guy.
Since then they (Craig) are not responding to my emails or answering my calls. I get the impression that they are quick to sell an item to you, but if you return a faulty item there is absolutely no interest in helping.
Have any other vapers had a bad experience with this (Diamond) vendor?


----------



## LeonRSA

I bought a mod from @Sir Vape during December. It started acting up 3 weeks later, and I was told to return it for diagnosis. Upon inquiry a week after they received the mod, I was told that it was being checked out by the tech guy.
Since then they (Craig) are not responding to my emails or answering my calls. I get the impression that they are quick to sell an item to you, but if you return a faulty item there is absolutely no interest in helping.
Have any other vapers had a bad experience with this (Diamond) vendor?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Ive always recieved good service from Sir Vape and have had a faulty item replaced within 48hrs.

My problem was cosmetic though.
I think when it comes to electronics being a issue it can be more complex as they need to see what was the issue and how could it have been caused so they dont have the same issue on that specific decive happening on other sales.

And also to make sure it was not human error that caused the problem.
And on that , im sure the Sirs are working on your issue and i hope you get sorted soon brother.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Am just tagging @Sir Vape and @BigGuy for you @LeonRSA
Hopefully they can assist you further from here

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## boxerulez

LeonRSA said:


> I bought a mod from Sir Vape during December. It started acting up 3 weeks later, and I was told to return it for diagnosis. Upon inquiry a week after they received the mod, I was told that it was being checked out by the tech guy.
> Since then they (Craig) are not responding to my emails or answering my calls. I get the impression that they are quick to sell an item to you, but if you return a faulty item there is absolutely no interest in helping.
> Have any other vapers had a bad experience with this (Diamond) vendor?


I remember when someone here wanted to stroll into SV and buy a mech and @BigGuy refused because he did not know ohms law. I reckon you have the wrong impression here bud.


----------



## BigGuy

@LeonRSA Craig here please can you let me know what mod it was as we have numerous customers called Leon. And i will get some feedback for you ASAP.


----------



## BigGuy

@LeonRSA We have your device back from the technician and will be contacting you shortly.


----------



## BigGuy

@LeonRSA For your information device received on the 6th January dropped at Technician on the 8th. Please see exert from our terms and conditions that i did ask you to read before sending it back to us. 

"If the item is found to have a manufacturing fault and is within the warranty period the item will be repaired or replaced unless due to user negligence. Please note that as per the Consumer Protection Act Sir Vape is allowed up to 2 weeks to check the device and return it to the purchaser. However every effort will be taken to lessen the time frame as possible."

Regards

BigGuy


----------



## LeonRSA

Since posting this thread I suddenly received a reply in my email!
Turns out that Sir Vape cannot repair the mod, which begs the question, 'What happened to the manufacturers' 6 month warranty?'
Why can the mod not be replaced under that warranty? IT is a Smok GX350, btw.


----------



## Humbolt

I think all he is asking why he is not getting any feedback, not when he can receive the device back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## LeonRSA

BigGuy said:


> @LeonRSA Craig here please can you let me know what mod it was as we have numerous customers called Leon. And i will get some feedback for you ASAP.


Smok GX350


----------



## LeonRSA

BigGuy said:


> @LeonRSA For your information device received on the 6th January dropped at Technician on the 8th. Please see exert from our terms and conditions that i did ask you to read before sending it back to us.
> 
> "If the item is found to have a manufacturing fault and is within the warranty period the item will be repaired or replaced unless due to user negligence. Please note that as per the Consumer Protection Act Sir Vape is allowed up to 2 weeks to check the device and return it to the purchaser. However every effort will be taken to lessen the time frame as possible."
> 
> Regards
> 
> BigGuy


Hi @BigGuy , you do realise that tomorrow will be 2 weeks since you mod was delivered to you?


----------



## BigGuy

@LeonRSA 100% agree it will be two weeks and as far as i am aware Ettiene has gotten hold of you already.


----------



## BigGuy

@LeonRSA as mentioned already in the other thread and is in our terms and conditions which we asked you to read. we are allowed up to two weeks to try to rectify your problem. Unfortunately for you there is liquid inside your mod which has destroyed one of your switches. This in terms of a warranty would fall under "unless due to user negligence" section. The same as if you had dropped your phone into the pool by mistake. Warranty claims do not cover this unfortunately. But we would more than happily refer you to the manufactures for you to take it up with them further.

Regards

BigGuy

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## LeonRSA

Yes @BigGuy , I have been informed by Ettiene that basically I am to blame as I allowed juice to leak into the mod. So no warranty, no repair, I have lost the money I paid for it. 

Check this reply from Vape Cartel, @KieranD, when a customer returned a Smok after 2 months:

_*For most that cannot be repaired, we are replacing, no questions asked as per our warranty agreements with SMOK. 

We are expecting a shipment today or tomorrow and all the unrepairable mods will be replaced as soon as we have the shipment

Please drop me a mail - info@vapecartel.co.za

Best Regards

KD
*_
I definitely will be supporting Vape Cartel in future...


----------



## BigGuy

@LeonRSA 


LeonRSA said:


> For most that cannot be repaired, we are replacing, no questions asked as per our warranty agreements with SMOK.
> 
> We are expecting a shipment today or tomorrow and all the unrepairable mods will be replaced as soon as we have the shipment
> 
> Please drop me a mail - info@vapecartel.co.za
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> KD



For what reason was this mod returned? No where do you mention this. No business in their right mind would replace a device that has had liquid damage which was caused by the user. They would be out of business tomorrow.

Thank you for your patronage thus far and we are sad to see you go but we wish you all the best for the future.

Regards

BigGuy

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Stosta

LeonRSA said:


> Yes @BigGuy , I have been informed by Ettiene that basically I am to blame as I allowed juice to leak into the mod. So no warranty, no repair, I have lost the money I paid for it.
> 
> Check this reply from Vape Cartel, @KieranD, when a customer returned a Smok after 2 months:
> 
> _*For most that cannot be repaired, we are replacing, no questions asked as per our warranty agreements with SMOK.
> 
> We are expecting a shipment today or tomorrow and all the unrepairable mods will be replaced as soon as we have the shipment
> 
> Please drop me a mail - info@vapecartel.co.za
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> KD
> *_
> I definitely will be supporting Vape Cartel in future...


Three of the mods I have lost this year have been due to juice getting into the internals totalling to just under R3000, that's just the way it is with electronics. I don't think any vendor would survive with a policy of accepting returns no matter the cause.

And not to take anything away from Vape Cartel but it seems that they do specify that they have a special arrangement with Smok regarding warranties in that quote.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

LeonRSA said:


> Yes @BigGuy , I have been informed by Ettiene that basically I am to blame as I allowed juice to leak into the mod. So no warranty, no repair, I have lost the money I paid for it.
> 
> Check this reply from Vape Cartel, @KieranD, when a customer returned a Smok after 2 months:
> 
> _*For most that cannot be repaired, we are replacing, no questions asked as per our warranty agreements with SMOK.
> 
> We are expecting a shipment today or tomorrow and all the unrepairable mods will be replaced as soon as we have the shipment
> 
> Please drop me a mail - info@vapecartel.co.za
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> KD
> *_
> I definitely will be supporting Vape Cartel in future...




You cannot compare Vendor replies, Warranties T and C's. Just saying


----------



## mad_hatter

"Juice getting into the mod" is the liquid damage excuse vodacom was using to deny cellphone warranty claims.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Ya the manufacturers and their warranties are full of shit.

I mean, seal the damn things properly. Obviously with a tank full of liquid is operating on top of the thing.... Maybe, just maybe, you going to get liquid in them.

This is why I still don't spend a fortune on kit - "Easy to get out of warranty".

I know there's nothing you can really do about it, I'm just saying.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## LeonRSA

Stosta said:


> Three of the mods I have lost this year have been due to juice getting into the internals totalling to just under R3000, that's just the way it is with electronics. I don't think any vendor would survive with a policy of accepting returns no matter the cause.
> 
> And not to take anything away from Vape Cartel but it seems that they do specify that they have a special arrangement with Smok regarding warranties in that quote.



I take good care of my mods. I have a cuboid which was bought 3 years ago, and it is still going strong. I took particular care with the Smok by vaping with the adjustment buttons pointing upwards and away from the tank, as I had read of the problems with that button. Any juice leakage was immediately cleaned as well, so I was aghast to hear that juice was found in that area.
The point is that I do not have lots of money to throw around and replace broken mods. I will attempt to replace the button myself, and hope that the other components on the pcb is still ok...


----------



## ivc_mixer

I know @AndreH was working on a vape insurance thing at one stage which would specifically be for circumstances like this where the manufacturer warranty does not cover the repair or replacement of the item.



rogue zombie said:


> I mean, seal the damn things properly. Obviously with a tank full of liquid is operating on top of the thing.... Maybe, just maybe, you going to get liquid in them.



Cannot agree more with this...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

mad_hatter said:


> "Juice getting into the mod" is the liquid damage excuse vodacom was using to deny cellphone warranty claims.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Knowing Craig and Hugo and all the guys at Sir Vape, I can say with certainty this is not the case!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

mad_hatter said:


> "Juice getting into the mod" is the liquid damage excuse vodacom was using to deny cellphone warranty claims.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Took the words right out of my mouth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Moved all the posts from the thread in general discussion to here so we're only running one thread of the topic guys.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## mad_hatter

Greyz said:


> Knowing Craig and Hugo and all the guys at Sir Vape, I can say with certainty this is not the case!



Screen dead
"juice got into the mod"
Button not working
"juice got into the mod"
Chip fried
"juice got into the mod"
510 Pin faulty (VERY common on Wismec products)
"juice got into the mod"
Poor Paint Finish/ Paint peeling off
"juice got into/onto the mod"

I'm hearing the same tune being sung by many local vendors who simply cannot stand behind the products they sell. How well you know the vendor in question has absolutely no bearing on the issue at hand

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## LeonRSA

Rafique said:


> You cannot compare Vendor replies, Warranties T and C's. Just saying


We *can *compare quality of service received. Just saying

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez

LeonRSA said:


> I take good care of my mods. I have a cuboid which was bought 3 years ago, and it is still going strong. I took particular care with the Smok by vaping with the adjustment buttons pointing upwards and away from the tank, as I had read of the problems with that button. Any juice leakage was immediately cleaned as well, so I was aghast to hear that juice was found in that area.
> The point is that I do not have lots of money to throw around and replace broken mods. I will attempt to replace the button myself, and hope that the other components on the pcb is still ok...



Just blast the thing with elektrokleen and let it sit for a few days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## VapingSquid

I'm still on the fence about the conductivity of eliquid...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

If one is having alot of electoronic issues with mods then i may have the solution.
I bring forth the Mech Mod...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Just my 10c worth.
The damage to the mod is reportedly a "destroyed" switch (no other damage is mentioned). Sir Vape employs a technician. Would it not be possible to get a new switch from SMOK, and have the technician replace it ? Replacing a switch on a PC board is a simple operation which I am sure the technician could accomplish in a few minutes. 
If I was in @LeonRSA 's position I would gladly pay for a switch and a portion of the technician's hourly rate.
PS it would appear that SMOK only offers a very limited three-month warranty :
"There is a three month warranty for most of our battery operated devices. Some items may not be eligible for service due to misuse, damage, or other failures caused other than by manufacturer defects or premature failure. There is no warranty on cartomizers, atomizers, tanks, coils, drip tips, disposables, or any similar product unless it was DOA when you received it. "

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeonRSA

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Just my 10c worth.
> The damage to the mod is reportedly a "destroyed" switch (no other damage is mentioned). Sir Vape employs a technician. Would it not be possible to get a new switch from SMOK, and have the technician replace it ? Replacing a switch on a PC board is a simple operation which I am sure the technician could accomplish in a few minutes.
> If I was in @LeonRSA 's position I would gladly pay for a switch and a portion of the technician's hourly rate.
> PS it would appear that SMOK only offers a very limited three-month warranty :
> "There is a three month warranty for most of our battery operated devices. Some items may not be eligible for service due to misuse, damage, or other failures caused other than by manufacturer defects or premature failure. There is no warranty on cartomizers, atomizers, tanks, coils, drip tips, disposables, or any similar product unless it was DOA when you received it. "



Nah, being an electronics hobbyist I will replace it myself. Sir Vape will not be getting my custom again.


----------



## LeonRSA

jl10101 said:


> I'm still on the fence about the conductivity of eliquid...


ELiquid Conductivity is in the MegaOhms range. The juice on the button cannot possibly destroy it by shorting!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Humbolt

Personally I will never buy a Smok mod, ever. Since the early days when the Smok M80 came and had issues, I have heard too many stories of Smok mods breaking not long into their lives. Not saying Smok is crap, but I would much rather stay away myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LeonRSA

Humbolt said:


> Personally I will never buy a Smok mod, ever. Since the early days when the Smok M80 came and had issues, I have heard too many stories of Smok mods breaking not long into their lives. Not saying Smok is crap, but I would much rather stay away myself.


Yup, I agree with you...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt

LeonRSA said:


> ELiquid Conductivity is in the MegaOhms range. The juice on the button cannot possibly destroy it by shorting!


There should be a polymer coating on the circuit board anyways to protect it from any moisture. Your issue is the switch, though. When you do get the mod back, post some pics maybe?


----------



## BioHAZarD

I am still of the opinion that where devices are not properly sealed by the manufacturer constitutes an inherent defect given the almost inevitable interaction between device and eliquid becoz all tanks/rda's leak at some stage

but yeah what can you do

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@Clouds4Days . You make an interesting point. Ejuice doesn't appear to short out the limited electronics on mech mods. In theory, surely this is possible? e.g. positive wire on a mech box mod to the -ve.


----------



## Humbolt

BioHAZarD said:


> I am still of the opinion that where devices are not properly sealed by the manufacturer constitutes an inherent defect given the almost inevitable interaction between device and eliquid becoz all tanks/rda's leak at some stage
> 
> but yeah what can you do


Agreed. My RX200 I've had for quite a long time now - almost 2 years I think. And its been my daily too. My daughter has dropped it on tiles too many times to count, its been soaked in e-liquid due to my terrible wicking on the Aromamiser Supreme which holds a metric crapton of juice, and its still going strong.

As you said, these devices need to be sealed properly and circuit boards coated properly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Humbolt said:


> Personally I will never buy a Smok mod, ever. Since the early days when the Smok M80 came and had issues, I have heard too many stories of Smok mods breaking not long into their lives. Not saying Smok is crap, but I would much rather stay away myself.



I bought a SMOK Quantum in 2016 some time, I think around September or such, and it is still going strong. The paint started cracking - I refer to it as its 'self inflicted art deco' look - but other than that it still works like a bomb. But it is a simple device. Five clicks for on, five clicks for off, set wattage, squeeze fire, done. I think the more technical an item becomes, the more possibility it has to break. But then I like technical, hence buying a Minikin V2 and then a Lost Vape Paranormal...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@Hooked . I can only agree with you. My rx200 is also two years old and has had more juice leaked onto it than an incontinent pensioner's nappy. It is still going strong. Same with my rx200s. Come to think of it, same with all 15 mods I own.
Pity this thread has been moved from the general forum as it has now developed into a discussion relevant to all vapers (leaking issues rather than vendor issues). If you search the word "leaking" on the forum you get 1 000 hits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mad_hatter

some of you with long memories will remember how a large number of D


Greyz said:


> To make such brash claims against sir Vape is unfounded. Did you examine the faulty mod yourself that your so certain?
> If the mod had a genuine fault, other than being filled with juice, it would have been replaced.
> 
> To blanket cover all vendors as being shifty is really in poor taste..
> 
> I really don't see the issue, the mod had juice inside, if Sir Vape sent it back to Smok they would not get a replacement. Do you really expect Sir Vape to carry this cost? It wasn't them that got juice in the mod after all.
> 
> I understand that the OP is a bit hurt he's not getting a replacement but chalk it up to school fees and move on.



Listen, you can kiss the various vendors (not just SV, FYI) ass as much as you want, they're your best friend when you're buying from them, but the moment shit goes wrong (especially with mods), they'll throw their Ts and Cs in your face and blame "juice got into the mod"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## mad_hatter

I could go dig up history on the issues people had with the OG DNA200 Reuleaux's just after their release, but yeah... hearing how an out the box chip failure was blamed on "juice got into the mod" made me realize just how reluctant vendors are to stand behind the products they sell. It is what it is, hell, for quite some time *many* vendors refused to honor CPA conditions around return and repair (that has changed in the last year or so)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mad_hatter

Greyz said:


> No how about you listen, you don't know me or anything about me for that matter.
> I know numerous people who have returned their mods to Sir Vape and other vendors and had them replaced. Coming here saying vendors are using the "juice in mod" as an excuse is an accusation against their ethics.
> 
> You clearly have an axe to grind, grind on..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk



Please, go ahead and defend their honour. See how far that takes you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Hooked . I can only agree with you. My rx200 is also two years old and has had more juice leaked onto it than an incontinent pensioner's nappy. It is still going strong. Same with my rx200s. Come to think of it, same with all 15 mods I own.
> Pity this thread has been moved from the general forum as it has now developed into a discussion relevant to all vapers (leaking issues rather than vendor issues). If you search the word "leaking" on the forum you get 1 000 hits.



@Puff the Magic Dragon I'm so glad that you agree with me - even though I haven't said anything!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@Hooked . You know I'm too scared to disagree with you. Sorry. I meant @Humbolt

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## LeonRSA

Humbolt said:


> There should be a polymer coating on the circuit board anyways to protect it from any moisture. Your issue is the switch, though. When you do get the mod back, post some pics maybe?


Yeah I will. I did receive some pics from @Sir Vape showing the offending button. And it also shows that the paintwork is badly messed up around the display...This was caused by the tech guy dismantling the mod.
And now I am expected to pay the courier charges for the return


----------



## Jp1905

This is seriously ridiculous,I dont see what the issue is?You admitted that juice did leak on the mod,and cleaned it as quickly as you could,the Ts and Cs are there,read them before purchasing,Sirvape is one of SAs leading vendors,you think they would be if they were scamming people left right and centre?No,they wouldnt have any customers.

And yes if you are at fault courier is on you,thats quite obvious.

Slandering a vendor here in front of other potential customers is not on,so you made a oops and your mod is busted,life goes on,this rant isnt arranging you a new mod nor bringing the old one back to life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie

Stosta said:


> Moved all the posts from the thread in general discussion to here so we're only running one thread of the topic guys.



This is not where I parked

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## LeonRSA

Jp1905 said:


> This is seriously ridiculous,I dont see what the issue is?You admitted that juice did leak on the mod,and cleaned it as quickly as you could,the Ts and Cs are there,read them before purchasing,Sirvape is one of SAs leading vendors,you think they would be if they were scamming people left right and centre?No,they wouldnt have any customers.
> 
> And yes if you are at fault courier is on you,thats quite obvious.
> 
> Slandering a vendor here in front of other potential customers is not on,so you made a oops and your mod is busted,life goes on,this rant isnt arranging you a new mod nor bringing the old one back to life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Definition of Slander: the action or crime of making a* false* spoken statement damaging to a person's reputation.

I stuck to the facts...enough said

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## jm10

Jp1905 said:


> This is seriously ridiculous,I dont see what the issue is?You admitted that juice did leak on the mod,and cleaned it as quickly as you could,the Ts and Cs are there,read them before purchasing,Sirvape is one of SAs leading vendors,you think they would be if they were scamming people left right and centre?No,they wouldnt have any customers.
> 
> And yes if you are at fault courier is on you,thats quite obvious.
> 
> Slandering a vendor here in front of other potential customers is not on,so you made a oops and your mod is busted,life goes on,this rant isnt arranging you a new mod nor bringing the old one back to life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Every business in the world has its good and bad and every situation is handled differently. What you are saying is if you have a bad dealing (even if you feel its a bad dealing and its not)then you should keep quiet and go on with life, how in your world does a business grow if they cannot weed out problems which only a customer can inform them of? And how can a business prove there worth if they are not called out?

I hate when people are told to move on just because they dont follow the line of take it and just deal. 

How a customer is treated is very important and op got mad cause of lack of communication(could of been any vendor) and that should be addressed from a business point.

Honestly i take allot of crap from my customers and i incur allot of cost to keep people happy but they are my customers and even when i make no money its a good reference to other potential customers which has grown my business to were its at today, so dont think that every business wont incur costs onto themselves to keep customers happy. 

Just remember we budget for things like this, our mark ups are calculated with this factored into it. This is simple business logic.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Clouds4Days said:


> If one is having alot of electoronic issues with mods then i may have the solution.
> I bring forth the Mech Mod...



R.E.O !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

LeonRSA said:


> Definition of Slander: the action or crime of making a* false* spoken statement damaging to a person's reputation.
> 
> I stuck to the facts...enough said



you are still attempting to damage a company’s image.

PS:Glad your google dictionary works.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Fuzz

I’ve also had issues with a mod from Sir Vape - however it was dealt with properly and without issue. 

I received the mod back in less than 24 hours of it being picked up from me (I live in jhb). They also paid for the courier charge back to me.

I haven’t had any issues with Sir Vape, aside from maybe being a bit colloquial on email, this one post paints them in a very different light to what I’ve experienced first hand. 

Hope the issue gets sorted out OP. Perhaps next time check the 510 pin and any leaks properly first before screwing your atomiser onto your mod. Liquid damage is a tough one - you should get Geekvape Aegis next time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## mad_hatter

LeonRSA said:


> Yeah I will. I did receive some pics from @Sir Vape showing the offending button. And it also shows that the paintwork is badly messed up around the display...This was caused by the tech guy dismantling the mod.
> And now I am expected to pay the courier charges for the return



Kwality Kustomer Service right there

On a more serious note, are the "tech guys" the various vendors use for repairs qualified in any way? Or just chumps with chinatown screwdrivers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp1905

jm10 said:


> Every business in the world has its good and bad and every situation is handled differently. What you are saying is if you have a bad dealing (even if you feel its a bad dealing and its not)then you should keep quiet and go on with life, how in your world does a business grow if they cannot weed out problems which only a customer can inform them of? And how can a business prove there worth if they are not called out?
> 
> I hate when people are told to move on just because they dont follow the line of take it and just deal.
> 
> How a customer is treated is very important and op got mad cause of lack of communication(could of been any vendor) and that should be addressed from a business point.
> 
> Honestly i take allot of crap from my customers and i incur allot of cost to keep people happy but they are my customers and even when i make no money its a good reference to other potential customers which has grown my business to were its at today, so dont think that every business wont incur costs onto themselves to keep customers happy.
> 
> Just remember we budget for things like this, our mark ups are calculated with this factored into it. This is simple business logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Certainly,I agree 100%,but this was not the way to do it,and thats what the problem is here.This whole thread was started to throw mud at the vendor,not to get the issue handled in the appropriate manner,but anyways,yet again I have climbed into a ring where my name was nowhere on the fight card.

All the best with your mod,hope you get it fixed.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## mad_hatter

Jp1905 said:


> you are still attempting to damage a company’s image.
> 
> PS:Glad your google dictionary works.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Slander is spoken. Libel is written. Google Dictionary FTW


----------



## mad_hatter

Jp1905 said:


> Certainly,I agree 100%,but this was not the way to do it,and thats what the problem is here.*This whole thread was started to throw mud* at the vendor,not to get the issue handled in the appropriate manner,but anyways,yet again I have climbed into a ring where my name was nowhere on the fight card.
> 
> All the best with your mod,hope you get it fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Please, educate us how you arrived at this sterling conclusion. OP received no comms before this thread was posted, but magically receives multiple responses once this thread is active.

must be all that mudslinging eh? not poor customer service?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

mad_hatter said:


> Please, educate us how you arrived at this sterling conclusion. OP received no comms before this thread was posted, but magically receives multiple responses once this thread is active.
> 
> must be all that mudslinging eh? not poor customer service?



Maybe ask Google that too.

Like I said,Im out...not my fight,not my problem,you all have fun here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver

Guys

Please remember forum rules
Dont get personal with each other
Play the ball not the man

If you get personal, it only paints you and the forum in a bad light.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KZOR

LeonRSA said:


> And now I am expected to pay the courier charges for the return


Deja-vu 

Ps. Hope you get your mod sorted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex

Interesting thread indeed, on a technical note though I don't think the words "dry mod" and "vaping" can ever be used in the same sentence. Some liquid is always going to get inside, unless it's the "Geekvape Aegis" or other mod specifically designed to prevent liquid ingress. 

Not sure if this is your exact issue, but I suspect it is.. btw, smok really screwed up with the button placement on this one. I mean geez what were they thinking.





Good luck with the repair.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Slick

My intentions are not to stir up anything but my friends mod had liquid damage after 2weeks and @BumbleBee (The Vape Guy) replaced it,not sure if he incurred the costs or was it his supplier but my friend is a happy chappy and I will certainly buy from Stephen again because I witnessed his service first hand,but I do agree if every damaged mod had to be replaced then our next Vapecon would probably take place in a 10m x 10m room,jus saying

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## LeonRSA

I saw the same thing with one of my friends - his mod died and it was replaced by the vendor, with no quibble. He did not even had to send the broken mod back. I can supply more details as soon as available (from my friend, he's gone fishing)
I was hoping for the same kind of response from SV...


----------



## Petrus

All I can say is no problems with my mech squonkers, Reo's rock!!!!!! The service from @Sir Vape, excellent. I think taking into account, I almost bought a second hand car from them... lol. My first ever Kangertech Toptank mod I dropped into a pond at Kosi Bay at a bar and rescued it the next morning. I think my neighbour is still using it right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zane87

Isn't it funny that you always get fanboys who come and defend vendors? Sorry about the Mod Leon

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## vicTor

I am sorry about the busted mod, juice, eish, we all need it right ?

i agree that juice WILL get on (and in) your mod, hell, I've had bottles busting in my hand as I'm refilling, juice all over the mod, i mean like drenched, it happens

in fact i have drenched my mod 3 times now (once drunk trying to refill the rta, totally making kak) but some quick cleaning as best as possible and all is ok, even juice secreting from my fire button every time i press it for a few days till its all out but all is cool

i think it is build quality, simple

the point is ....i'm drunk again

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Jengz

and ... on a serious note Dont rol guys, take it easy man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Veez

You not alone I also had terrible arrogant service from this vendor regarding a mod warranty. Eventually took the loss and don't support this vendor any longer. I can understand what you are going through. As for the brown tongues don't let them stress you they not going to get a discount or anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Zane87

Oh yes Greyz, I forgot that on Ecigssa we are not allowed to have an opinion or speak the truth.. I have suddenly changed my mind, Sir Vape is always right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz

Zane87 said:


> Oh yes Greyz, I forgot that on Ecigssa we are not allowed to have an opinion or speak the truth.. I have suddenly changed my mind, Sir Vape is always right.



Go ahead whatever makes you feel better sunshine.
This isn't about Sir Vape alone anymore, apparently lots vendors are hiding behind the juice in mod excuse.

Sir Vape wont honour the repair because there was juice in the mod. If you sent it back to Smok what do you think they would have said? 
They wouldn't repair it either.
Please dont let you butt hurt spill over in here, if you were burnt before then hats your thing. Just because OP wont accept that juice in the mod caused the failure doesn't change the fact.

You and others keep confusing things, I have no reason to suck up to Sir Vape, I know them and they know me well enough. Do you think I'm currying favour to get discounts? Then your sadly mistaken my friend ...
I have a problem with Vendor bashing especially when the Vendor has explained the reasoning. If you can't accept that then it's you with the problem not the vendor.

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## mad_hatter

Greyz said:


> Moderators please lock this thread. It's purpose was never to resolve an issue but to demonise Sir Vape.
> The OP, as well as others chose to use this as a vendor bashing exercise.
> Lots of butt hurt and uncalled for name calling have sent this thread to the gutters...
> 
> @Veez it was I that gave you the disagree because I simply disagree with your "brown tongues" statement.



LOL. Just LoL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

Greyz said:


> Moderators please lock this thread. It's purpose was never to resolve an issue but to demonise Sir Vape.
> The OP, as well as others chose to use this as a vendor bashing exercise.
> Lots of butt hurt and uncalled for name calling have sent this thread to the gutters...
> 
> @Veez it was I that gave you the disagree because I simply disagree with your "brown tongues" statement.


hey man, in my opinion, this thread is not and shouldn't be about bashing one particular vendor. But if people are allowed to praise vendors then they should be allowed also share their bad experiences as well, no? If the vendors can take it as constructive criticism it will help them correct their shortcomings. Also on this platform they can give their side of the story as well.

Just my 2 cents.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## Zane87

Greyz said:


> Go ahead whatever makes you feel better sunshine.
> This isn't about Sir Vape alone anymore, apparently lots vendors are hiding behind the juice in mod excuse.
> 
> Sir Vape wont honour the repair because there was juice in the mod. If you sent it back to Smok what do you think they would have said?
> They wouldn't repair it either.
> Please dont let you butt hurt spill over in here, if you were burnt before then hats your thing. Just because OP wont accept that juice in the mod caused the failure doesn't change the fact.
> 
> You and others keep confusing things, I have no reason to suck up to Sir Vape, I know them and they know me well enough. Do you think I'm currying favour to get discounts? Then your sadly mistaken my friend ...
> I have a problem with Vendor bashing especially when the Vendor has explained the reasoning. If you can't accept that then it's you with the problem not the vendor.


Thanks for that wonderful reply, feeling so bad about I said about Sir Vape. If you love the vendor so much, why don't you start a Sir Vape Fan Boy club , where you and all the other Fans can lie to each other?

How do we know that there wasnt juice in the Mod before Leon got the thing? Hey? Who is this tech guy that checked the mod? Perhaps he put some in the Mod?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## mad_hatter

Are you getting paid to defend the feelings of the vendors? I hope you're atleast getting a free bottle of juice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt

Whilst I agree that juice in the mod is a valid reason to not honor a warrantee due to it being in the T's & C's, initially OP just wanted some feedback from the vendor which was not forthcoming until he created this thread. If there had just been a reasonable amount of feedback from the vendor then a lot of this possibly could have been avoided.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Zane87

Peace Greyz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

Greyz said:


> I agree, yes share your bad experience but in this thread the OP was given a valid reason as to why his mod was not covered under warrantee. He wasn't happy with reason and then this turned into a vendor bashing exercise.
> We have many honest vendors here who put their customers first everyday and who don't deserve to be accused.
> I'd feel insulted as vendor if I was accused of shady practices when thats obviously not the case.


nobody is infallible, vendors included. People make mistakes, and the vendor in question is free to defend themselves right here. When called upon for feedback, they chose to instead quote their T's & C's which was not in any way relevant to what the OP's initial request was. That is not professional, in my opinion. Believe me, I support Sir Vape. I just purchased my Gbox from them last month. They can stand up for themselves if they are wrongly accused. Neither you nor I know enough of the situation to make any judgement, the truth usually lies somewhere in between.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Strontium

Solution is simple, look after your shit n you won't have issues. That includes not pouring juice in it. 
Every single mod I've bought still works fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

I have had good service from Sir Vape and still buy 99% of my goods from them, they do not know me personally but the staff do know my face. 

But lets put one thing down to make it clear, Communication on there part is what brought this onto the forum. If they had made op feel like they did everything they could and he was valuable enough to communicate with i highly doubt he would have come onto the forum to post a bad deal.


Secondly no one should defend a company or customer without having first had experience in a similar situation.

Thirdly the amount of personal attacks is unjustified, as a forum we should assist and not act like keyboard warriors.

The whole situation should of been handled differently from both parties and i think a better solution should be found to make this thread pointless to a certain degree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Alex

Greyz said:


> Moderators please lock this thread. It's purpose was never to resolve an issue but to demonise Sir Vape.
> The OP, as well as others chose to use this as a vendor bashing exercise.
> Lots of butt hurt and uncalled for name calling have sent this thread to the gutters...



@Greyz, This thread is controlled by the specific vendor, they have full control.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

@Greyz we can lock this thread ourselves if needed. Its a simple click of the button but we have left it open. We have nothing to hide. We are far from perfect and have always admitted that. NO ONE IS. Mistakes happen, things something take longer than expected (beyond our control, just like any business), we say things the wrong way and the list can go on but we try our best. In any business you are going to have people that like you or don't. We have reviews activated on all our social media platforms and Google itself since we started Sir Vape. There you will find majority 4-5 star reviews then a few 3, 2 and 1's. We take them all seriously. Where we are fault we learn from them. These are once again view-able to everyone and we didn't write them ourselves. So if we were in business just for the money and to screw people we would not be in business today as its based on customer service and those reviews reflect that.

@Humbolt emails pertaining to the issue were dealt with via email in the time frame to the customer. I don't need to put them up here as that is not necessary. They were handled in the way that we do with every customer. At the end of the day its not nice being at fault whether you knew about it or it was mistake. Its frustrating I get that but we have all had it happen. I myself have kicked up a fuss with a product that I found out that I unknowingly messed up and tried to get my way, was replied to and explained and then eventually bluntly shutdown by the company as they knew carrying on with the argument was getting both of us nowhere but they had the right to stand their ground at the end of the day. I was just hotheaded at the time but eventually realised they were right and how can I hold them accountable.

Leon we have replaced hundreds of mods over the years. If the issue is valid and carried under warranty it gets replaced. We didn't just wake up, pick your name out a top hat and say hey today lets mess Leon around and rip him off which I assume you think we did. What would we gain by doing this? Its not how we work and no business will survive if that's how they do things. If we were doing that there would uproar here daily and we would be caught out.

I know majority of vendors will back me up here when it comes to device warranties. We don't like telling the customer the warranty is voided due to negligence or whatever the reason is. Its actually damn difficult and we feel terrible. Also half the time we know that the customer is going to argue and possibly bad mouth us. We have had some interesting cases we have been verbally threatened, told if we don't replace the unit and add some freebies they will tarnish our name etc etc etc. Warranty is warranty. We will get the same reply from the manufacturer and there has been cases we have disagreed with them and replaced the unit at our cost cause we disagree their reply.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Humbolt

Thanks for reply. 
As I said, the truth lies somewhere in the middle as OP said he was getting no feedback and you are claiming he did get.

I guess we will never know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## LeonRSA

Sir Vape said:


> @Greyz we can lock this thread ourselves if needed. Its a simple click of the button but we have left it open. We have nothing to hide. We are far from perfect and have always admitted that. NO ONE IS. Mistakes happen, things something take longer than expected (beyond our control, just like any business), we say things the wrong way and the list can go on but we try our best. In any business you are going to have people that like you or don't. We have reviews activated on all our social media platforms and Google itself since we started Sir Vape. There you will find majority 4-5 star reviews then a few 3, 2 and 1's. We take them all seriously. Where we are fault we learn from them. These are once again view-able to everyone and we didn't write them ourselves. So if we were in business just for the money and to screw people we would not be in business today as its based on customer service and those reviews reflect that.
> 
> @Humbolt emails pertaining to the issue were dealt with via email in the time frame to the customer. I don't need to put them up here as that is not necessary. They were handled in the way that we do with every customer. At the end of the day its not nice being at fault whether you knew about it or it was mistake. Its frustrating I get that but we have all had it happen. I myself have kicked up a fuss with a product that I found out that I unknowingly messed up and tried to get my way, was replied to and explained and then eventually bluntly shutdown by the company as they knew carrying on with the argument was getting both of us nowhere but they had the right to stand their ground at the end of the day. I was just hotheaded at the time but eventually realised they were right and how can I hold them accountable.
> 
> Leon we have replaced hundreds of mods over the years. If the issue is valid and carried under warranty it gets replaced. We didn't just wake up, pick your name out a top hat and say hey today lets mess Leon around and rip him off which I assume you think we did. What would we gain by doing this? Its not how we work and no business will survive if that's how they do things. If we were doing that there would uproar here daily and we would be caught out.
> 
> I know majority of vendors will back me up here when it comes to device warranties. We don't like telling the customer the warranty is voided due to negligence or whatever the reason is. Its actually damn difficult and we feel terrible. Also half the time we know that the customer is going to argue and possibly bad mouth us. We have had some interesting cases we have been verbally threatened, told if we don't replace the unit and add some freebies they will tarnish our name etc etc etc. Warranty is warranty. We will get the same reply from the manufacturer and there has been cases we have disagreed with them and replaced the unit at our cost cause we disagree their reply.




@Sir Vape , please understand my frustration at having a mod fail after 3 weeks of use. I bought this Smok as I really believed it was one of the best on the market. And yes, research showed that it had a problem with the adjustment buttons, which is why I (awkwardly) vaped with those buttons pointing up, to avoid juice getting into them. I can only surmise that the juice migrated to them unseen, under the cover. Imagine the dismay when it starting acting up as it did!
I was furious with you for refusing to replace the mod, you being the vendor that sold it to me. Take note of the fact that I could not confront Smok themselves, as they seem to be out of reach to us mere mortals - which is why I confronted you. But you have to admit that your feedback was not up to scratch. Not that I wanted daily updates, but hell man, don't ignore requests for feedback. It really bugs customers if feedback is slow or not forthcoming.
I honestly did not anticipate that this thread would take the tone that it did - believe me, that was not my intention at all. I was simply extremely frustrated and wanted you to respond to my queries.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Waine

In my 2 years of vaping, I have purchased 95% of my vaping gear from Sir Vape. I have had 4 electronic mods break shortly after purchase. I have not complained. Instead I have learned that at the stage we are now in the vaping evolution where if you pay between 600 and 1200 for an electronic mod made in China, there is a good chance that the e-liquid will eventually find its way into the board and it will konk in. 

So I stick to Mech mods now. 

I have only had the finest service from Sir Vape. Twice I have returned a faulty item within the same day of purchase and they have allowed me to get a new unit, or a different unit with the same value. 

I take my hat off to Sir Vape for their commitment and dedication to bring variety and reasonable prices to the vaping community and will support them all the way for their professionalism.

BTW, I am not friends with any of the staff. Nor am I afraid to give constructive criticism or compliments where due.

I also regularly comment on their review sections on their website, for the benefit of consumers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animefaerie

This thread just reminded of the days working in cellular, when customers would come in and have a fit that their phone wasn't working, and then we would find the device all rusted inside from water damage. Sometimes you could still smell old wine and beer on the phone, but the customer would swear on their life they have never messed anything on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## LeonRSA

Animefaerie said:


> This thread just reminded of the days working in cellular, when customers would come in and have a fit that their phone wasn't working, and then we would find the device all rusted inside from water damage. Sometimes you could still smell old wine and beer on the phone, but the customer would swear on their life they have never messed anything on it.


Were those phones 3 weeks old?


----------



## Slick

@LeonRSA ,fair question,if you owned a vape store and a customer bought a mod,brought it back after a while with liquid damage,would you have replaced it incurring the cost of the mod? And would you do this on a daily basis? Be honest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeonRSA

Slick said:


> @LeonRSA ,fair question,if you owned a vape store and a customer bought a mod,brought it back after a while with liquid damage,would you have replaced it incurring the cost of the mod? And would you do this on a daily basis? Be honest


Of course not!
My gripe was not with replacing the mod, it was the lack of feedback which upset me. Read my original post!


----------



## Slick

LeonRSA said:


> Of course not!
> My gripe was not with replacing the mod, it was the lack of feedback which upset me. Read my original post!


SORRY I completely understand now bro,I think @Sir Vape got the message,hopefully they will better there after sales service before I buy from them


----------



## Muttaqeen

this thread got a bit out of hand.


----------



## antonherbst

Thread got juiced from the faulty gear. Slippery and then it fell to the ground. 

Not to add frustration to this but this is one of the reasons i have multiple mods. When i do a major pitstop it includes about 4-5 mods and atties all at once. This means i can use my reliable gear from the word go when done with the pitstop. If i had gear that caused problems id be able to leave the device or atty at home in a position where it will be juice free or short free or “whatever” free until i have time to fiddle it into a working piece of vape gear. I hope by now that Sirvape could sort the problem for you and that it was to your satisfaction.

Only advice i can give is to buy gear that does not cause problems (=reo sqounker with ol16). 

Other reo owners might not agree with me but i could never and have never over sqounked my reo mod and ol16 before.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LeonRSA

@BigGuy , your tech guy is a bit ham-fisted, isn't he? There wasn't a single scratch on that screen, now look at it. Seriously...?!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Dubz

OMG!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## mad_hatter

LeonRSA said:


> View attachment 119883
> 
> 
> @Big Guy , your tech guy is a bit ham-fisted, isn't he? There wasn't a single scratch on that screen, now look at it. Seriously...?!



Farking hell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt

Holy smokes


----------



## mad_hatter

Where the Vendor Fan Boys at?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds

LeonRSA said:


> View attachment 119883
> 
> 
> @BigGuy , your tech guy is a bit ham-fisted, isn't he? There wasn't a single scratch on that screen, now look at it. Seriously...?!




That's just unacceptable!
Hope you get it sorted out soon bud!


----------



## Slick

LeonRSA said:


> View attachment 119883
> 
> 
> @BigGuy , your tech guy is a bit ham-fisted, isn't he? There wasn't a single scratch on that screen, now look at it. Seriously...?!


You see,same principle applies when sending food back for reheating at a restaurant,dont swear the waiter,your food might not come back the same,just kidding,we need to hear the other side of the story 1st

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mad_hatter

Slick said:


> You see,same principle applies when sending food back for reheating at a restaurant,dont swear the waiter,your food might not come back the same,just kidding,we need to hear the other side of the story 1st


I'd love to hear the mental gymanstics that justify returning a mod, broken or not, in that condition back to the owner, AND making them pay the courier fees.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## TheV

LeonRSA said:


> View attachment 119883
> 
> 
> @BigGuy , your tech guy is a bit ham-fisted, isn't he? There wasn't a single scratch on that screen, now look at it. Seriously...?!


That is some serious liquid damage you have there

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## jm10

TheV said:


> That is some serious liquid damage you have there



, @TheV you win the internet today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Thomas O`Reilly

Looks like the technician might have just qualified from caveman school would like to hear in his expert opinion how he did that damage 
seriously he should have looked at a youtube video or something before trying to open that mod with a rock or what ever he used.


----------



## LeonRSA

Thomas O`Reilly said:


> Looks like the technician might have just qualified from caveman school would like to hear in his expert opinion how he did that damage
> seriously he should have looked at a youtube video or something before trying to open that mod with a rock or what ever he used.



It was the teaboy...in the kitchen...with a teaspoon


----------



## mad_hatter

Given the (lack of) quality of workmanship, I would dispute any claims of "liquid got into the mod"
Unless SV is using a suitably qualified technician (with proof of qualifications/competency), they're obliged to replace the mod given the absolute cluster**** on display here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BigGuy

@LeonRSA This is totally unacceptable and we would have never sent it back to you if we had seen the condition of the device before and after. We apologize profusely about this. We are taking this up with the technician. Please contact either Hugo or Myself so we can rectify this as this is totally unacceptable.

Regards

BigGuy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## mad_hatter

BigGuy said:


> @LeonRSA This is totally unacceptable and we would have never sent it back to you if we had seen the condition of the device before and after. We apologize profusely about this. We are taking this up with the technician. Please contact either Hugo or Myself so we can rectify this as this is totally unacceptable.
> 
> Regards
> 
> BigGuy


Why does HE have to contact YOU? You have his details and previous correspondence, don't be goddam lazy, pick up the phone, call your customer and make this right.


----------



## LeonRSA

@Sir Vape has graciously agreed to supply me a voucher to be used towards the purchase of the new mod, notwithstanding the juice damage, but because of the physical damage done by their technician.
Kudos to them!
Thanks Hugo and Craig.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7


----------



## Thomas O`Reilly

Well done guys good on you. 
You might wanna check for a new technician thou or send the current one for a bit of training seriously some Pakistani cellphone repair guys can teach him how to open mods without messing them up!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

hahahahahahaha 

what a joke.


----------



## Strontium

Seems like a fair resolution

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## mad_hatter

we're so used to shit customer service, that a company doing what they are obliged to do is hailed as extraordinary and worthy of praise.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

I think it would be fair to change the thread title now!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Slick

Moral of the story,we were quick to jump on Sir Vape and the technician,but because of the technician,Sir Vape replaced the mod,win win for everyone,how do you feel @LeonRSA ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez

LeonRSA said:


> @Sir Vape , please understand my frustration at having a mod fail after 3 weeks of use. I bought this Smok as I really believed it was one of the best on the market. And yes, research showed that it had a problem with the adjustment buttons, which is why I (awkwardly) vaped with those buttons pointing up, to avoid juice getting into them. I can only surmise that the juice migrated to them unseen, under the cover. Imagine the dismay when it starting acting up as it did!
> I was furious with you for refusing to replace the mod, you being the vendor that sold it to me. Take note of the fact that I could not confront Smok themselves, as they seem to be out of reach to us mere mortals - which is why I confronted you. But you have to admit that your feedback was not up to scratch. Not that I wanted daily updates, but hell man, don't ignore requests for feedback. It really bugs customers if feedback is slow or not forthcoming.
> I honestly did not anticipate that this thread would take the tone that it did - believe me, that was not my intention at all. I was simply extremely frustrated and wanted you to respond to my queries.


Did you use google at all to check if smok is in fact a good product? because my hate spewing on the internet alone should of warned you that it is FAR from "the best mod on the market" its a cheap solution.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Yeah Smok is like the MacDonald's of mods man. After my Smok M80+ died on me, I didn't blame the supplier, I blamed the manufacturer for such a k@k product.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival

Chukin'Vape said:


> Yeah Smok is like the MacDonald's of mods man. After my Smok M80+ died on me, I didn't blame the supplier, I blamed the manufacturer for such a k@k product.



Lol! Ouch 

I've been really happy with my Smok mod, but I guess it's still early days so I'll see how long it lasts me.


----------



## Alex

My experience with the Smok "Alien 220," which only died after a year of flawless duty because of my negligence and a swim in the sea. I have to say they do make some great products. And if handled well, should last as long as most other electronic equipment.

The design of the particular mod in question in this thread leaves me scratching my head in wonder though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

when it comes to electronics and man made objects remember not all mods are built with the same components and not all components are equall even if made in the same batch.I always check for date and day of manufacture and shift changes but you don't get all the info with all the mods available.I bought a Samsung cell and the following week I bought another the second one I bought drains quicker but I've been told that batteries can't be different by the person that sold it to me


----------

